# Stone 12yr anniversary bitter chocolate oatmeal stout



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

1st let me say, damn this is the best chocolate stout I've ever had. It is like drinking bakers chocolate with hops, the finish is long and bitter like a chocolate bar, it's creamy, smooth, and sweet. Everything about this beer is phenomenal. :dr


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Darrell. I love the product that comes out of Stone Brewery, and I also love Stout. Looks like I need to take a trip over to BevMo to see if they have it in stock:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Thanks for the tip Darrell. I love the product that comes out of Stone Brewery, and I also love Stout. Looks like I need to take a trip over to BevMo to see if they have it in stock:chk


That's where I got mine, bro. I love the Stone Imperial Stout. Too bad it's a seasonal beer.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I have got to get one of these, looks like a run to the liquor store tomorrow. We get some Stone all the way out here in MD... hope that's on the list!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That sounds awesome, the logo rocks too. I'll have to see if I can find some.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bax said:


> That sounds awesome, the logo rocks too. I'll have to see if I can find some.


I'd send you some bro, but it would cost you an arm and a leg to ship.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds pretty good!:tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Alright, halfway there, found it listed online in a MD store.. but it'll cost me 2 gallons of gas and a $5 toll to buy a $6.29 bottle of beer.... seems reasonable


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Alright, halfway there, found it listed online in a MD store.. but it'll cost me 2 gallons of gas and a $5 toll to buy a $6.29 bottle of beer.... seems reasonable


Did you get some?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Everything from stone is awesome.....Im with you darrell ....Their russian imperial stout is my all time favorite I hate that its seasonal....When it comes back in season Im going to stock up:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> Everything from stone is awesome.....Im with you darrell ....Their russian imperial stout is my all time favorite I hate that its seasonal....When it comes back in season Im going to stock up:tu


Yes indeed, me too my man. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I'd send you some bro, but it would cost you an arm and a leg to ship.


 Nah, I just need to find a really long hose and a funnel. Could be the first nation wide beer bong!


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Darrell said:


> 1st let me say, damn this is the best chocolate stout I've ever had. It is like drinking bakers chocolate with hops, the finish is long and bitter like a chocolate bar, it's creamy, smooth, and sweet. Everything about this beer is phenomenal. :dr


:tpd: Based on your recommendation, I had some tonight at dinner at the Capital Ale House in Richmond--:dr excellent on tap!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Did you get some?


Yup, sure did. Not from that store though. There's a really good beer shop about 5 mi from home that carries a very extensive selection of microbrews, craft brews, etc. Lots of the 'numbered bottle' types of beer. They had a few a cases when I dropped in this afternoon. Came home with some of the Stone beer, and a six pack each of Post Road, Buffalo Bill's, Saranac, and Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale. They were out of the Weyerbacher pumpkin, and I passed on the Dogfish Head and Jacks. All in all, a good beer run, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mark C said:


> thanks for the inspiration!


My pleasure. 

Any idea the shelf life on brews such as Stone?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Gotta look for this.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Darrell said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Any idea the shelf life on brews such as Stone?


First of all IMHO Stone is one of the premier breweries in the U.S. We don't get it here in FL but I have had some shipped here and have sampled some upon my visits to my home state of NJ.

Any of the higher alcohol content (ABV) beers such as Barleywines, Double IPA's and Imperial Stouts will age well as long as you can maintain them at cellar temp (around 55*F or so).

I've sampled Barleywines and Imperial Stouts that were 10 years old or more and they are absolutely delicious. If you can find the self-discipline to age them it is worth the effort.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Try here: http://beeradvocate.com/forum/list.php?topic_id=29


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

If your ever in San Diego stop by the brewery/store/restaurant. You can take home growlers, kegs and cases from there too. I also hear they are building another shop/restaurant in the Inland Empire.

http://www.stonebrew.com/index2.php

D


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be heading to the brewery sooner rather than later, that's for sure. I thought for some reason Stone was out of state.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've never had this beer but I've been impressed with Stone's offerings. Unfortunately it's nigh impossible to find on this side of the pond so I only get to enjoy them twice a year.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I'll be heading to the brewery sooner rather than later, that's for sure. I thought for some reason Stone was out of state.


San Diego area my friend  Ill be going there soon


----------

